# Scared of going to therapy, tips?



## MinniesMickey (Dec 2, 2010)

I know I _really_ should get myself to see someone. When I recently found this site, I got a kind of a wake up call- it is S.A that making my life miserable. 
The thing is, Im more terrified of talking to someone about myself, more than the S.A itself (I know- not logic). Thru the college I can get help. All I need to do is to go to their office between noon and 2 oclock. Kind of drop in system. But every ****ing single time, I make myself an excuse not to go, because Im so scared that therapy will bring up more nasty stuff that in the end will make me more anxious, rather than helping me with the S.A. 
A couple of months ago I went to a private therapist, but I felt so uncomfortable that I told him a lie why I couldnt continue, and I quit after three session (stupidstupidstupid)
I really need a kick in the back, can someone help me? Anyone who feels the same out there?


----------



## AlisonWonderland (Nov 4, 2010)

Yes, I feel the same .
Except I didn't lie, I just faked being alright like.

Put off thinking about going until the last minute, so you don't spend half an hour thinking of all the reasons why you can't/don't want to go.
Put some loud music on on the way, distract yourself.
Meh.


----------



## mjhea0 (Oct 1, 2009)

In this situation, the ends will justify the means. It will take time for you to open up to a therapist, but it is so worth it in the end. It's hard, and I've totally been in your position before. You will feel so much better just by going, though. Even if you can't open up for a while, you will start feeling better by just doing something proactive. Also, your feelings will not change until you take action. So get out there and start making changes!


----------



## notna (Aug 24, 2010)

When I went I was looking forward to the next session, Really is helping me...I think I HOPE
and also I get to miss a day of school every week but that's not the reason. I really think you should go IT WILL HELP


----------



## MinniesMickey (Dec 2, 2010)

Thank you guys! Hopefully I will get my act together soon. Im just so very private, and people is actually calling me harmonious:b - thats ironic because im just the opposite. Im just an amazing actor:clap


----------



## admiralgloom (Dec 13, 2010)

Ive had 6 different therapists/psychiatrists. It is hard to find one you trust.

But please, please go. Never don't.

I can't (and others) even afford to go...and the state WONT help.


----------



## senrab (Apr 23, 2006)

Please go, it will be the best (and possibly bravest) decision you will ever make. I still have very bad days but it has really helped me. My psychologist is the only one who has been able to "reach" me, and I have shared things I never would have been able to in any other environment or with anyone else. Good luck


----------



## wxolue (Nov 26, 2008)

Everyone here is talking about taking a long time to open up. I was like you. More anxious about the fact that I had anxiety (and the thoughts associated with it) than I was about everything else. Once I got myself to go to a therapist, it all came out in tears .....


----------



## MinniesMickey (Dec 2, 2010)

What you all are saying absolutely makes sense. But Im scared that when I see someone my whole world will fall apart, because it will actually force me to deal with the bad stuff. And the only reason I am holding on right now, is because Im not thinking about it. (I know, admitting you have a problem is the first step to recovery:roll). When I put my foot in to that office I will officially become a weak, pathetic "loser", and I have enough now with being just me. When I go to therapy - in the beginning - I will have anxiety over just going to therapy, more than my actual issues. I dont want to _need _therapy, I just want to be....me. 
I sound like an addict not wanting to give up their poison.


----------



## percyblueraincoat (Jun 2, 2009)

*hmm*



MinniesMickey said:


> What you all are saying absolutely makes sense. But Im scared that when I see someone my whole world will fall apart, because it will actually force me to deal with the bad stuff. And the only reason I am holding on right now, is because Im not thinking about it. (I know, admitting you have a problem is the first step to recovery:roll). When I put my foot in to that office I will officially become a weak, pathetic "loser", and I have enough now with being just me. When I go to therapy - in the beginning - I will have anxiety over just going to therapy, more than my actual issues. I dont want to _need _therapy, I just want to be....me.
> I sound like an addict not wanting to give up their poison.


So, when you put your foot into that office, you will become a weak, pathetic, loser? Erm...you're giving yourself a hypnotic suggestion there and the really interesting thing is it's a protection device. A very powerful one at that which makes me smile because, even though you don't realise it yet, you've got something inside of you working very hard to protect you.

Nobody is going to force you to do anything. I'm a trainee therapist and do you think I sit there and say: "come on now, deal with this now!!"? No, of course not. I can't do that. I can't change you. I can't make you do anything.

Of course you're anxious about therapy. That's natural. It takes great strength and courage to be this anxious about therapy. Anxiety tries to protect so you're protecting yourself from hurt and anguish by being anxious about going to therapy which is an act of love for the self. So you can breathe easy. Question is: what are you comfortable processing right now? What would like to work on? What one or two things would you like to talk about or do you want the therapist to hold the space while you process some things?

I am very busy in the run up to Xmas but anyone is welcome to chat to me about their feelings about therapy.

You are important. You are loved inside and out and the anxiety has shown you how much your protection matters so going to seek help for these problems is an act of strength, courage and wisdom in keeping with the protection of your personal ecology. Whatever happens happens and you will be safe before, during and afterwards.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Random tip: If you find talking hard write what you want to talk about (before your appointment) and hand it in at the beginning of the session.


----------



## percyblueraincoat (Jun 2, 2009)

mind_games said:


> Random tip: If you find talking hard write what you want to talk about (before your appointment) and hand it in at the beginning of the session.


Indeed, excellent idea. It's your session and you're in charge.


----------



## Pam (Feb 14, 2009)

MinniesMickey said:


> What you all are saying absolutely makes sense. But Im scared that when I see someone my whole world will fall apart, because it will actually force me to deal with the bad stuff. And the only reason I am holding on right now, is because Im not thinking about it. (I know, admitting you have a problem is the first step to recovery:roll). *When I put my foot in to that office I will officially become a weak, pathetic "loser"*, and I have enough now with being just me. When I go to therapy - in the beginning - *I will have anxiety over just going to therapy, more than my actual issues.* I dont want to _need _therapy, *I just want to be....me. *
> I sound like an addict not wanting to give up their poison.


I know exactly how you feel about turning into a "loser." And i think you put the word in quotes because deep down you know it's not actually true that you'll officailly become one. It's the opposite actually. Working on improving yourself is never a bad thing!

Having that much anxiety about going for help is totally normal. Some day you'll look back and laugh about it.

The last sentence--"I just wnat to be...me." is exactly what the goal is in therapy and it's what they are there to help you with--to become the person you want to be, and already are, inside.

Good luck, I hope you go soon! :clap


----------

